# airplay et youtube



## doud64 (6 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour 
Depuis la mise a jour de l'iphone de ma femme avec ios 6 et la disparition de youtube , je n'arrive plus a regarder des vidéos sur mon apple tv , j'ai juste le son en airplay ???? 
est ce l'appli youtube telecharge qui ne le permet pas ? 
avez vous une solution ?

merci


----------



## Lauange (7 Octobre 2012)

bonjour

Et le mode recopie video ?


----------

